
Listen to jungle sounds with the SAFE project - cx42net
http://acoustics.safeproject.net/
======
omk
You can hear someone coughing here. Probably a volunteer recording sounds
while sitting beside the microphone. I'm not complaining but that sound caught
me off guard.
[http://acoustics.safeproject.net/07:00/12/3298](http://acoustics.safeproject.net/07:00/12/3298)

~~~
mitchtbaum
Yes.. how surprising... just goes to show jungle animals come in abundant
shapes and sizes, some more familiar than others.. and with some hopefully
making cough medicines.

------
cx42net
For information, this link came from this article at TNW:
[https://thenextweb.com/artificial-
intelligence/2019/05/03/a-...](https://thenextweb.com/artificial-
intelligence/2019/05/03/a-twitter-bot-that-translates-jungle-sounds-to-
existential-questions-might-just-help-save-the-rainforest/)

Which brings a little more details about the reason why it exists.

------
terrycody
Damn it, I really love this, thank you for made this!

Anyway, please tell me how to record these sounds, because sometimes u need
offline usage!

~~~
cx42net
I didn't made it, but I've found it from this article:
[https://thenextweb.com/artificial-
intelligence/2019/05/03/a-...](https://thenextweb.com/artificial-
intelligence/2019/05/03/a-twitter-bot-that-translates-jungle-sounds-to-
existential-questions-might-just-help-save-the-rainforest/)

~~~
terrycody
interesting but still have no idea how to record these sounds snippet, u know,
at the very end of day, if u can play those sounds offline, that would be
awesome, I hope someone can figure it out and tell me.

------
GillBates666
Selectah!

------
vbuwivbiu
not sure I like this idea. These are rare untouched places which should remain
untouched. What about local tribes ? Leave them alone.

~~~
anewguy9000
says guy on an electronic device containing rare earth metals mined from every
corner of the earth

~~~
rexpop
I bought mine in ignorance; what's your excuse?

